# Event / system notifications not via mail



## trutlze (Nov 4, 2022)

Hi,

is there anyone here who uses something different than mail for notifications (don't want to replace mail notifications, but have something different in addition)? I want to have them on a mobile phone and maybe also on a desktop PC. I thought of using matrix (there is gomuks [net-im/gomuks] for example), but cannot find a cli-tool for matrix that can send from commandline, like mail() does. But maybe there is even a better field-tested solution for FreeBSD.

Kind regards
trutlze


----------



## hardworkingnewbie (Nov 4, 2022)

Well what comes to mind... 

Matrix
Jabber
Own IRC server (should work, but surely not the best idea)


----------



## trutlze (Nov 6, 2022)

Since it could contain sensitive content, I would prefer encryption (e2e).

I once tried to use matrix-commander, but had problems installing it under FreeBSD using `pip`. Recently, I gave it another try and succeeded. The "trick": I used the py-script directly, not the things all around coming with the git-repo ...

Install python and some python-packages from FreeBSD-repo:
`# pkg install lang/python39 devel/py-pip graphics/py-pillow devel/py-xdg py39-sqlite3 security/olm`

Set link, due to issue similar to this:
`# ln -s /usr/local/include/olm /usr/include/olm`

Install python-packages using `pip`:
`$ pip-3.9 install matrix-nio python-magic markdown cffi cachetools atomicwrites peewee
$ pip-3.9 install python-olm`

Fetch the matrix-commander-script:
`$ fetch https://raw.githubusercontent.com/8go/matrix-commander/master/matrix_commander/matrix_commander.py`

Change the shebang:

```
--- matrix_commander.py_ori     2022-11-06 19:56:04.856606000 +0100
+++ matrix_commander.py 2022-11-06 19:57:48.705565000 +0100
@@ -1,4 +1,4 @@
-#!/usr/bin/env python3
+#!/usr/bin/env python3.9
 
 r"""matrix_commander.py
```

Make script executable:
`$ chmod 750 matrix_commander.py`

Init matrix-commander-config (you need an existing room for sending messages to per default, for verify-process read help provided by script):
`$ ./matrix_commander.py --login password
$ ./matrix_commander.py --verify emoji`

Now, you can send messages:
`$ echo test | ./matrix_commander.py --sync off -m -`


----------

